# Jealous of spouse's favorite "stars"?



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Anyone else get a bit jealous if your wife/husband has some favorite stars in movies etc?

I know some will say who cares, they could never have them anyway. Wont ever even meet.

I get it I get it. Still, does it get to anyone else when you are thinking they want to watch that crappy movie simply because x or y is in it?

I know most will tell me Im making a mountain out of a molehill with thinking like this. Just one of those stretches of days I guess.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Yep you are making mountain out of a molehill.

I view actors/actresses they way I view art that hangs on the wall.. something nice to look. And sometimes there is enough talent put behind it that it actually makes me think.

But there is nothing real there.


----------



## bbdad (Feb 11, 2013)

My wife has a Duane Johnson crush. She has been bugging me to see GI Joe 2. I could care less...friends saw it and said it was not good. She wants to watch because of The Rock. It works when he is in an action movie I want to see. It is really easy to get her to go with me.

That really means nothing to me. If I am so insecure about some pixels on a screen, then I really have issues.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

LMAO! My husband used to tease me unmercifully about my crush on Brendan Fraser. I have seen so many of his movies, some with my husband, some without. Still love watching them. My husband isn't even fazed by my crush on Orlando Bloom... Oh, and when I first started watchign NASCAR with him, I had a crush on Kasey Kahne. Kahne is still my driver, my husband still teases me. But jealous? Nah, not even in the slightest.

As for him? No clue if he even has a crush on an actress or star of some sort. I've teased him about Norah Jones a few times because she's the one female artist he likes the most. Otherwise? There's no one of real interest.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

bbdad said:


> My wife has a Duane Johnson crush. She has been bugging me to see GI Joe 2. I could care less...friends saw it and said it was not good. She wants to watch because of The Rock. It works when he is in an action movie I want to see. It is really easy to get her to go with me.
> 
> That really means nothing to me. If I am so insecure about some pixels on a screen, then I really have issues.



Haha!

My wife has a Vin Diesel crush, especially his parts in Fast & Furious.
We had to go see every , single one over the years when they were released.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

One of the reasons many people find celeb, athlete, musician crushes harmless is because they compartmentalize those people as unattainable. I have a feeling for many people it would be very different if the exact same behavior was shown about the bagger at the grocery store you go to twice a week.

Because of my past experiences, I never learned to compartimentalize people in this way, and so it does make it a bit more difficult for me to dismiss these crushes than for most people. My STBW has her crushes for sure, and we have gone through this exact issue many times. It would make things a lot easier for me if she was as vocal about me as she is them. Her actions speak volumes that I am leagues above anyone else she has even been with or any celeb or anyone so that does make it easier to deal with, but still, the words would be nice onc in a while too.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Middle of Everything said:


> Anyone else get a bit jealous if your wife/husband has some favorite stars in movies etc?
> 
> I know some will say who cares, they could never have them anyway. Wont ever even meet.
> 
> ...


My only comment to this is that is there really any one else on the planet one would actually do it with if they had the chance? I mean celebs are fantasy. But IF there really is a bucket list of people one partner would really go screw just because then I think that is messed up. 

So while I might find any number of women attractive or whatever, I am not going to bang them even if I have the chance.

But I agree "some" women go on and on and on about celebs and hot guys. I think excessively.

Some would call this preselection. 

I think fantasies are fine to a point. But the thing I think that is disturbing is that this fantasy is shared with others openly all too often. But it does come done to the degree of the fascination. Talking about how one would do this or that with George Clooney with other women especially in front of your spouse seems like belittling your spouse. There is really nothing special about a celeb. They are just another random guy.

It sometimes comes off as a dissatifaction with the spouse. I think if she needs a poster of her favorite celeb in the bedroom for her to get off, I suggest this might be ... a tad too much.

-------

I like Gal Gadot. But she is just another chick. My wife will not watch any Angelina Jolie movies with me. We have quite a few. I like the movies. She is convinced I like Anelina Jolie. I really could care less. I like many of her movies. So we are older but my wife has been a life long Elvis fanatic. Along with many of her friends and co-workers. It does not bother me, but there have been times it got old. Yeah I know the guy is freaking dead.

I think if this were as was pointed out a real life person that folks know then it is creepier the closer tht person is. The UPS guy being cute is one thing. Obsessing about a coworker is not good.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

I think this is more a phenomenon with women than it is men. From my experience, women spend far more time focusing on specific hot guys and talking about them amongst eachother and in front of their men than men do. And they are much more candid in what they think and what they would do and let him do to them...


----------



## ClimbingTheWalls (Feb 16, 2013)

My husband used to rave on about a couple of stars and it used to bug me no end. Partly because they looked nothing like me whatsoever. I used to think that if he was so keen on the small, dark, elfin, gamine type, why did he not just marry one. But I was young and immature then. That said, I never used to say to him if I found any celebs attractive, so I found it a bit rude that he would go on about his favourites to me. Now he can lust after whoever he wants and I don't care (because I could just hide his Viagra and he couldn't do anything about it LOL)


----------



## LostViking (Mar 26, 2013)

Maricha75 said:


> As for him? No clue if he even has a crush on an actress or star of some sort. I've teased him about Norah Jones a few times because she's the one female artist he likes the most. Otherwise? There's no one of real interest.


Norah Jones is yummy. Mmmmm. I don't blame him.


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

LostViking said:


> Norah Jones is yummy. Mmmmm. I don't blame him.


Agree. That voice...


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Samy, Entropy, and Climbing you all put it into words much better than I could.


----------



## A Bit Much (Sep 14, 2011)

I've ooo-ed and aaaahhh-ed over a few celebs. What I don't do is admire to the point of making my spouse feel insecure. That's just cruel. 

Cut to the chase. I mean, what's going on in the relationship that one would have to drool over a celeb like that? Someone completely unobtainable, and let's be honest, a total fantasy because you have NO idea what that person is like in real life. What are you trying to say to your spouse that you are too chicken to say? 

I love looking at Duane Johnson, Channing Tatum and Henry Cavill, and my husband knows I find them to be hot, but that's about where it stops. If he felt bad about any of it, it would probably be because I didn't do my job as his wife in making him feel like HE's the hottest thing walking.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

samyeagar said:


> I think this is more a phenomenon with women than it is men. From my experience, women spend far more time focusing on specific hot guys and talking about them amongst eachother and in front of their men than men do. And they are much more candid in what they think and what they would do and let him do to them...


This is my take as well.


----------



## A Bit Much (Sep 14, 2011)

I think women talk about this with each other because we just like to talk, and this (hot men) is a chatty subject. It's our primary way to communicate and bond with each other.

Men don't talk... not really. Guys bond via activity primarily. Show me a chatty guy and I'll bet he was raised in a house full of women. lol


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

A Bit Much said:


> I think women talk about this with each other because we just like to talk, and this (hot men) is a chatty subject. It's our primary way to communicate and bond with each other.
> 
> Men don't talk... not really. Guys bond via activity primarily. Show me a chatty guy and I'll bet he was raised in a house full of women. lol


I do not think guys dwell on this either. Someone may mention someone and a guy jokingly might say ... I'd hit that and not be taken seriously. He is not going to go on about it and it probably will not come up again.

Preselection is part of this. Women find a man surrounded by women more interesting. Men ... not so much. There is a gerneral difference here. It is not absolute. A tendency.


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

A Bit Much said:


> I've ooo-ed and aaaahhh-ed over a few celebs. What I don't do is admire to the point of making my spouse feel insecure. That's just cruel.


I have no problem with my W doing the oooo and aaaah thing over a celeb. But, sometimes she keeps it going a bit too long. She's hot for an athlete on our favorite team, so she'll make comments when he's on. I'm okay with that. But...then she thought it would be a good idea to email a pic of him to me and make more comments. 

I wrote back, "He is pretty hot. I'd F*** him."

No more pics after that, and the comments slowed way down.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

A Bit Much said:


> I've ooo-ed and aaaahhh-ed over a few celebs. What I don't do is admire to the point of making my spouse feel insecure. That's just cruel.
> 
> Cut to the chase. I mean, what's going on in the relationship that one would have to drool over a celeb like that? Someone completely unobtainable, and let's be honest, a total fantasy because you have NO idea what that person is like in real life. What are you trying to say to your spouse that you are too chicken to say?
> 
> I love looking at Duane Johnson, Channing Tatum and Henry Cavill, and my husband knows I find them to be hot, but that's about where it stops. If he felt bad about any of it, it would probably be because I didn't do my job as his wife in making him feel like HE's the hottest thing walking.


Some of these ARE ATTAINABLE for one night bangs. I hope you guys can get this point.


----------



## A Bit Much (Sep 14, 2011)

thunderstruck said:


> I have no problem with my W doing the oooo and aaaah thing over a celeb. But, sometimes she keeps it going a bit too long. *She's hot for an athlete on our favorite team, so she'll make comments when he's on. I'm okay with that. But...then she thought it would be a good idea to email a pic of him to me and make more comments. *
> 
> I wrote back, "He is pretty hot. I'd F*** him."
> 
> No more pics after that, and the comments slowed way down.


See I would never do something like that. I think it's trying to make an obvious point... you aren't HIM. It's mean. You also aren't her girlfriend, who would be more receptive to crushing on another guy. Why she would think YOU would entertain her is off to me.

Great come back too. I mean what did she think you would say??


----------



## A Bit Much (Sep 14, 2011)

treyvion said:


> Some of these ARE ATTAINABLE for one night bangs. I hope you guys can get this point.


Seriously? No they aren't. 

Never in a million years would I think these guys were attainable for one night anything. And if I did, I would need my head examined.

The mailman? Yeah, that's more realistic.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

I don't get people that do this. My husband has no idea who I think is hot other than him. Yeah sure I look but I don't see the point in telling him about it.

And on the flip side I don't know who he thinks is hot either. I mean not anyone specific. I have pictures of scantily dressed women on pinterest as inspiration (I'm into fitness) and he liked the pictures but it was more in reference to me. "You'd look good in that suit". I knew he was looking at their bodies which was fine because I looked to but it was generic like flipping through a victoria's secret catalog.


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

A Bit Much said:


> Why she would think YOU would entertain her is off to me.
> 
> I mean what did she think you would say??


I can't get in her brain, but she seems to try pretty hard to stir up jealousy in me with crap like this. That would take a whole other thread...I can't hijack this one. 


A Bit Much said:


> Great come back too.


Thanks. My inner jackazz comes up with good stuff now and then.


----------



## A Bit Much (Sep 14, 2011)

I haven't told my husband about who I think is hot... but he knows me pretty well. 

We went to see Man of Steel together, and I have to say in the first scene that Henry had his shirt off, we both said DAMN. My husband is a very attractive guy himself, and he's not insecure. He just knows his wife and knows what I would find attractive. I can say the same about him. Neither of us has to say it out loud though, I think that's a bit much.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Mavash. said:


> I don't get people that do this. My husband has no idea who I think is hot other than him. Yeah sure I look but I don't see the point in telling him about it.
> 
> And on the flip side I don't know who he thinks is hot either. I mean not anyone specific. I have pictures of scantily dressed women on pinterest as inspiration (I'm into fitness) and he liked the pictures but it was more in reference to me. "You'd look good in that suit". I knew he was looking at their bodies which was fine because I looked to but it was generic like flipping through a victoria's secret catalog.


Agreed with everything. Everyone finds others attractive. Its the specificty that gets ya.

And my wife isnt as obvious as some spouses in this thread. Hers is usually showing a bit too much interest in seeing a movie that is pretty much crap as far as cinema goes. But oddly enough usually contains at least one of the men mentioned a few times in this thread. The Rock, V Diesel, maybe Jason Statham. All jacked up guys that thanks to the movies also get to appear to be tough bad a$$es.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Mavash. said:


> I don't get people that do this. My husband has no idea who I think is hot other than him. Yeah sure I look but I don't see the point in telling him about it.
> 
> And on the flip side I don't know who he thinks is hot either. I mean not anyone specific. I have pictures of scantily dressed women on pinterest as inspiration (I'm into fitness) and he liked the pictures but it was more in reference to me. "You'd look good in that suit". I knew he was looking at their bodies which was fine because I looked to but it was generic like flipping through a victoria's secret catalog.


This is probably the most common. Normal I dare say.

I think that those who are obsessive are a small but vocal group.


----------



## A Bit Much (Sep 14, 2011)

Middle of Everything said:


> Agreed with everything. Everyone finds others attractive. Its the specificty that gets ya.
> 
> And my wife isnt as obvious as some spouses in this thread. Hers is usually showing a bit too much interest in seeing a movie that is pretty much crap as far as cinema goes. But oddly enough usually contains at least one of the men mentioned a few times in this thread. The Rock, V Diesel, maybe Jason Statham. All jacked up guys that thanks to the movies also get to appear to be tough bad a$$es.


Obviously she wants to get her 'fix'.

I'll admit to watching a less than stellar film for one of these guys, but I didn't drag him to it or make him suffer through it on tv. It's not that serious.


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

A Bit Much said:


> Obviously she wants to get her 'fix'.
> 
> I'll admit to watching a less than stellar film for one of these guys,.


Funny. My wife will watch a bad movie if a dude she's hot for is the lead character. 

Me...no way. Sofia Vergara didn't make the effin _Smurfs_ movie any more tolerable.


----------



## A Bit Much (Sep 14, 2011)

thunderstruck said:


> Funny. My wife will watch a bad movie if a dude she's hot for is the lead character.
> 
> Me...no way. Sofia Vergara didn't make the effin _Smurfs_ movie any more tolerable.


Smurfs?? Was she live in it or just the voice? I wouldn't watch it either if she's just the voice. lol


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

thunderstruck said:


> Funny. My wife will watch a bad movie if a dude she's hot for is the lead character.
> 
> Me...no way. Sofia Vergara didn't make the effin _Smurfs_ movie any more tolerable.


:rofl:

Same here. And to top it off, Ive seen the Smurfs a couple times (kids love it) and had to google that Sofia chick to see who she was and still didnt remember her being in it.


----------



## A Bit Much (Sep 14, 2011)

I like watching Eva Mendes movies. So does my hubby.

The bottom line is I don't make him feel like consolation prize the other 22 hours of my day (he doesn't do that to me either). These women need to get their priorities straight.


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

A Bit Much said:


> Smurfs?? Was she live in it or just the voice? I wouldn't watch it either if she's just the voice. lol


She was actually in it...still not worth it, no matter how much she jiggled on the huge screen in front of me. 

My kid enjoyed the movie...all that really matters.


----------



## A Bit Much (Sep 14, 2011)

thunderstruck said:


> She was actually in it...still not worth it, no matter how much she jiggled on the huge screen in front of me.
> 
> *My kid enjoyed the movie...all that really matters.*



Yep. Priorities are straight here.


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

My husband's is Beyonce. But I put a hex on her and now she has lost considerable weight. So my H recently said she is no longer bootielicious as in her past and he probably done. :rofl:

Mine is the Prez. His swag is off the chart.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

a bit much said:


> i've ooo-ed and aaaahhh-ed over a few celebs. What i don't do is admire to the point of making my spouse feel insecure. That's just cruel.
> 
> Cut to the chase. I mean, what's going on in the relationship that one would have to drool over a celeb like that? Someone completely unobtainable, and let's be honest, a total fantasy because you have no idea what that person is like in real life. What are you trying to say to your spouse that you are too chicken to say?
> 
> I love looking at duane johnson, channing tatum and henry cavill, and my husband knows i find them to be hot, but that's about where it stops. *if he felt bad about any of it, it would probably be because i didn't do my job as his wife in making him feel like he's the hottest thing walking*.


this times 10000000! This is an ongoing thing with my STBW. It's not a deal breaker for me or anything, just a frustration. Early on, she was pretty unfiltered about her celeb favorites. I didn't tell her that her being vocal about them bothered me so much as her not being able to be verbally unfiltered about me. It seems like no matter how many times we have the conversation, she just can't bring herself to randomly say the few words I would love to hear even though she feels it.

I know she finds me incredibly attractive. When ever this subject comes up, she very much reassures me. She also points out that her actions show me, and they do. We have sex 10-15 times per week, more than half initiated by her, but rather than saying things to me, things like "Damn your sexy" when I'm out mowing the yard without a shirt on, she chose to just stop saying things about other men. 

When she's been pressed on this, she very honestly says that she finds me incredibly sexy when I'm mowing, and will stand unseen by me and watch me out the window. I believe her when she says, again, when pressed, that she finds me the sexiest, hottest man she's ever seen. I know I am in a great situation here. Her actions speak very loudly, it's just sometimes I would love to heard the words too damn it!


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

A Bit Much said:


> Seriously? No they aren't.
> 
> Never in a million years would I think these guys were attainable for one night anything. And if I did, I would need my head examined.
> 
> The mailman? Yeah, that's more realistic.


Happens all the time in the right bars. These people live too.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

treyvion said:


> Happens all the time in the right bars. These people live too.


I simply don't see anyone as unattainable. I think that is the crux of this whole thing. Many people are able to compartimentalize others as unattainable, therefore "safe" and they feel that gives them open season to say what they want.


----------



## A Bit Much (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm sorry but I'm sure if I met any of these people in a bar or out somewhere I would NOT be trying to have a ONS with them. It goes beyond my moral code to even entertain such a thing. I'm a married woman who happens to thinks the sun rises and sets with my husband. There isn't ANYTHING these dudes could say to me that would make me drop my panties. I'm not star struck or stupid, and am not impressed by what they do. They're just nice to look at. 

I'm sorry that there are people out there who don't have their sh!t together enough to respect their relationship AND respect themselves to not get caught up. I know I'm not one of them.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

A Bit Much said:


> Seriously? No they aren't.
> 
> Never in a million years would I think these guys were attainable for one night anything. And if I did, I would need my head examined.
> 
> The mailman? Yeah, that's more realistic.


Sigh. Many athletes are available to all sorts of women for a ONS. Then there are bands and other entertainers. This even goes towards garage bands that guys get into that perform for local shows. I know that is dropping down the food chain, but yeah some of these celebs are attainable. Look at the ones that even hire hookers and get caught.

Even male 7s -10s will engage with a very average looking but enthusiastic woman. 

Indeed you may have to get in line for Derek Jeter.

I agree any woman who would do this needs their head examined. But it is pitiful.

You are just not one of those women who would do this. Your argument is that you do not think they would be interested.

There are celebs that are known to have slept with a crazy amount of women. They are not all celebs. Dustin Hoffman for example.

But I do agree that it is way creepier if it is someone that is seemingly more attainable.


----------



## A Bit Much (Sep 14, 2011)

Entropy3000 said:


> Sigh. Many athletes are available to all sorts of women for a ONS. Then there are bands and other entertainers. This even goes towards garage bands that guys get into that perform for local shows. I know that is dropping down the food chain, but yeah some of these celebs are attainable. Look at the ones that even hire hookers and get caught.
> 
> Even male 7s -10s will engage with a very average looking but enthusiastic woman.
> 
> ...


No really I'M the not interested one. Seriously I'm cut from different cloth. I happen to know some pro athletes and let me tell you, they're a trip without the luggage. Very few of them have a grasp on reality, and honestly they seem to think that all women want them and their craziness. NOT. They're used to being chick magnets and have expectations of women in general. Not this girl. I have no interest in them or their inflated ego or drama. The $ is not bait for this girl.

They're just fun to look at. That's IT. 

ETA: I have friends that fawn over guys in bands (especially drummers lol) etc, and I just don't get it. Call me weird.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

I am sure that most women, given the chance would NOT have that one night stand. I just don't get why many women, even jokingly talk like they would, especially around their spouse.

They would sort of be like that puppy dog that chases squirrels...they wouldn't know what the hell to do if they ever caught one


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

samyeagar said:


> I simply don't see anyone as unattainable. I think that is the crux of this whole thing. Many people are able to compartimentalize others as unattainable, therefore "safe" and they feel that gives them open season to say what they want.


They don't know. Ignorant to worldly people who lay up with celebrities and business men. It's pretty normal.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

A Bit Much said:


> No really I'M the not interested one. Seriously I'm cut from different cloth. *I happen to know some pro athletes and let me tell you, they're a trip without the luggage. * Very few of them have a grasp on reality, and honestly they seem to think that all women want them and their craziness. NOT. They're used to being chick magnets and have expectations of women in general. Not this girl. I have no interest in them or their inflated ego or drama. The $ is not bait for this girl.
> 
> They're just fun to look at. That's IT.
> 
> ETA: I have friends that fawn over guys in bands (especially drummers lol) etc, and I just don't get it. Call me weird.


Right. You have been clear on this. BUT they think they can have ANY woman. Some women ... how ever few or many they could have. 

That drummer part creeps me out. That is high school. I can see a married woman liking guys in her head this way. But the broadcasting it and or acting out about it is what distrubs me. Many many would not folow through but just acting like they might is very disrespectful to a guy who we can assume has given his life to her over just some wanker. 

But yeah you and I see the same things in this regard.
It is not like infidelity is so rare. So some woman gets drunk ...... her "friend" lets it out that she has a thing for this guy and someone decides this is her night to remember. So pseudo celebs like this are just available guys who know the perks of the job.


----------



## bunny23 (May 19, 2011)

thunderstruck said:


> I wrote back, "He is pretty hot. I'd F*** him."
> 
> No more pics after that, and the comments slowed way down.


:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Best. Response. EVER


----------



## overthink (Apr 18, 2013)

A Bit Much said:


> I've ooo-ed and aaaahhh-ed over a few celebs. What I don't do is admire to the point of making my spouse feel insecure. That's just cruel.
> 
> Cut to the chase. I mean, what's going on in the relationship that one would have to drool over a celeb like that? Someone completely unobtainable, and let's be honest, a total fantasy because you have NO idea what that person is like in real life. What are you trying to say to your spouse that you are too chicken to say?
> 
> I love looking at Duane Johnson, Channing Tatum and Henry Cavill, and my husband knows I find them to be hot, but that's about where it stops. *If he felt bad about any of it, it would probably be because I didn't do my job as his wife in making him feel like HE's the hottest thing walking.*


Love that last line.

My wife loves Cavill and a few other celebs/athletes. She reads a lot and has to picture a hot guy for the male role in the book she's reading. Then she'll post a photo of the guy (sometimes almost naked) on Instagram/FB telling her 'book buddies' she pictures this guy for that particular book.

I try not to let it bother me (it shouldn't, right?), but it does. I guess it isn't so much the photo, but the comments she makes about them.


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

Middle of Everything said:


> Anyone else get a bit jealous if your wife/husband has some favorite stars in movies etc?
> 
> I know some will say who cares, they could never have them anyway. Wont ever even meet.
> 
> ...


You're definitely making a mountain out of a mole hill. But there's also an issue of respect involved so it depends on the SO and how they handle their crush. 

If they're an adult about it, then they deserve to be treated as an adult, everyone finds other people attractive, it's natural and you should be confident in yourself to not worry. BUT...If they're disrespectful about it, that's another story. A buddies of mine's wife says in the middle of a party. "Joe", you do realize if the chance ever came up for me to bang Channing Tatum, you'd just have to deal with it. My buddy laughed it off but I know it pissed him off so I had to step in. "So you each get one hall pass? Hey Joe, you should make your hall pass the stripper who gives BJs for $100. You could attain yours " Oh boy did she get mad "You KNOW I'm joking...blah blah blah".

Or if they're childish , you can poke fun at them a lot..it's allowed.



waiwera said:


> I did when I was younger... (I was 19 when we met) but not in a long time now.
> 
> Mind you... he doesn't go on about anyone in particular.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

ClimbingTheWalls said:


> My husband used to rave on about a couple of stars and it used to bug me no end. Partly because they looked nothing like me whatsoever. I used to think that if he was so keen on the small, dark, elfin, gamine type, why did he not just marry one. But I was young and immature then. That said, I never used to say to him if I found any celebs attractive, so I found it a bit rude that he would go on about his favourites to me. Now he can lust after whoever he wants and I don't care (because I could just hide his Viagra and he couldn't do anything about it LOL)


Just had to quote this for good adult views CTW as well as the pure awesomeness.


----------



## LonelyinLove (Jul 11, 2013)

My husband has a thing for Paula Deen (yes, she is way older then he is.....I think he gets off on her cast iron).

I just ignore it.

And PS...I went to college with George Clooney...he was in my Psych class.


----------



## Sanity (Mar 7, 2011)

bbdad said:


> My wife has a Duane Johnson crush. She has been bugging me to see GI Joe 2. I could care less...friends saw it and said it was not good. She wants to watch because of The Rock. It works when he is in an action movie I want to see. It is really easy to get her to go with me.
> 
> That really means nothing to me. If I am so insecure about some pixels on a screen, then I really have issues.


LOL a friend of mine's wife has the same crush. My friend laughs it off and tells me in front of her that he doesn't care since once the Rock is done with her she will come back to him at the end of the day


----------



## Sanity (Mar 7, 2011)

LonelyinLove said:


> My husband has a thing for Paula Deen (yes, she is way older then he is.....I think he gets off on her cast iron).
> 
> I just ignore it.
> 
> And PS...I went to college with George Clooney...he was in my Psych class.


Well dip me in buttermilk ranch and serve me with fried chicken! I thought I was the only one!


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

LostViking said:


> Norah Jones is yummy. Mmmmm. I don't blame him.



Yessss!
lol.
I used love her sultry voice..


----------



## LostViking (Mar 26, 2013)

thunderstruck said:


> Agree. That voice...


Ravi did a good job fathering her. 

She has the voice of Peggy Lee and the body and looks of a hot Bollywood actress. 

Yum.


----------



## LostViking (Mar 26, 2013)

Sanity said:


> Well dip me in buttermilk ranch and serve me with fried chicken! I thought I was the only one!


How about that Coppola gal who put out all those cokbooks and has her own cooking show. She is smokin' hot. What's her first name?


----------



## A Bit Much (Sep 14, 2011)

LostViking said:


> How about that Coppola gal who put out all those cokbooks and has her own cooking show. She is smokin' hot. What's her first name?


Giada. I think she has a big head, but I love her food. 

And she's from the DiLaurentis family...


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

A Bit Much said:


> Giada. I think she has a big head, but I love her food.


Heh. She does seem to have a large head. 

Those low-cut tops erase all negatives, however. I have no idea what she's talking about, but I've watched her show for a few mins. :smthumbup:


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

I don't know, my hot crush when I was a teen was Leonardo DiCaprio (I was 13 when Titanic came out  ) It was very situational though, like - it was as much about the character he was playing at the time than him himself. 

I guess in the end, Titanic influenced me anyways, as like Jack Dawson, I ended up with a tall, willowy blonde guy from Wisconsin. (Chippewa Falls makes great beer, btw.) Was I subconsciously more attracted to my husband because of that, who know.


----------



## someone90 (May 31, 2013)

I guess I'm old fashioned but it would bother me. I don't see why I would put up with my wife gawking at some actor, even if it is an unattainable fantasy. She thinks the same way as I do as well...


----------



## James C (Sep 6, 2013)

I think if it goes overboard and therefore disrespectful, you need to put a stop to it. 

My wife used to make comments about celebrities and stars from time to time. Nothing too crazy or raunchy but just acknowledging the man's attractiveness. I never said anything because it didn't bother me much but then I once commented on how hot a woman in a music video was and she got all bent out of shape.

This was never a big deal on either part until a couple of years ago she mentioned to me about a young guy who came into the office for business and moved into the area and how gorgeous he was. I didn't say anything back. An hour later she was on the phone talking to a friend saying the same thing. Two days later friends drop by to say hello and she goes into the same thing again because he moved by them. She even says we'll have to hang out at your house. Even though this was so out of character for her steam was coming out of my ears. I basically told her that I felt so disrespected that if we were dating, I would dump her right now. 
What pissed me off the most was the enthusiasm. Like a stupid school girl. Now I know she loves me. She had my name tattooed on her a year earlier. I lost a ton of respect for her that day and it still hasn't all come back. 

My advice is whether you are a man or woman, just be aware of your partners. That was the first and only time anything happened like that and it made me question everything.


----------



## nuclearnightmare (May 15, 2013)

James C said:


> I think if it goes overboard and therefore disrespectful, you need to put a stop to it.
> 
> My wife used to make comments about celebrities and stars from time to time. Nothing too crazy or raunchy but just acknowledging the man's attractiveness. I never said anything because it didn't bother me much but then I once commented on how hot a woman in a music video was and she got all bent out of shape.
> 
> ...



Yes I agree. No question everything becomes different if our spouse is all gaga about someone (other than us) from real life vs TV or movies.. 

As for a couple of these actors, Carribean Man I bet you are better looking than Vin Diesel.....most of us are. I've heard of Channing Tatum but had to google him to put the name with a face. "Channing Tatum' is the worst (and most adrogenous BTW) actual name ever. let's say I asked you if you would be able to respect any person, regardless of their name - you'd say "yes of course." Then I say OK.......Channing Tatum.....you would then say "hmmmm....define _respect_


----------



## BruisedGirl (Apr 4, 2013)

Middle of Everything said:


> Anyone else get a bit jealous if your wife/husband has some favorite stars in movies etc?
> 
> I know some will say who cares, they could never have them anyway. Wont ever even meet.
> 
> ...


Yep. I hate seeing that he's recorded G.I. Jane. He said he could eat Demi Moore with a fork in that sweaty scene. 

I'm glad he can eat someone because in the few years we've been together he's done it to me 3 times. 

I now openly comment when I see a star that I find "yummy". Only because he hates it. Only because I want him to know what it feels like. 

I comment on his sexiness when I can't resist it. I never get those compliments in return. Unless he's smacking my ass. It seems to be the only part of me he can compliment. 

If he complimented me in ways that he voices his lust for a star, it wouldn't phase me. Not that I need him coddling me all of the time. But an occasional "you look good today" or "I could eat you with a fork right now" would be so... amazing.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

My husband likes Kate Beckinsale, Audrey Tautou for her appearance and quirkiness, and digs Nigella Lawson for her cooking abilities along with her sensuality. I can't blame the man for that. Knowing this, we have fun with it. I'll admit that on occasion while cooking, I'll put on my British "Nigella" voice to make him weak at the knees. 

As for when he tries to impersonate Wolverine for me? Well, that needs some work.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

I guess I am just kind of weird about this. Celebs, famous women have never done anything for me by being famous. I see women every day at work that are just as, if not more attractive than any movie star or anything.

I guess the whole attractiveness of fame just doesn't do it for me. That's probably why I can't really name any famous woman that stands out as really attractive because they aren't any more attractive to me than anyone else.

Is part of the attraction of famous people being that one is able to fantasize about someone other than your SO without the guilt because of their supposed untouchableness?


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

samyeagar said:


> I guess I am just kind of weird about this. Celebs, famous women have never done anything for me by being famous. I see women every day at work that are just as, if not more attractive than any movie star or anything.
> 
> I guess the whole attractiveness of fame just doesn't do it for me. That's probably why I can't really name any famous woman that stands out as really attractive because they aren't any more attractive to me than anyone else.
> 
> Is part of the attraction of famous people being that one is able to fantasize about someone other than your SO without the guilt because of their supposed untouchableness?


Nah, if you're weird, so is my husband. Yea, I mentioned Norah Jones... and seriously, the only thing he has ever said about her is her voice. He likes a few of her songs. That's it.I've nver seen what she looks like. Sure, I could Google her, but I've had no reason. But, he never mentions any other celeb. No actresses, no other singers, no one. And, the mention of Norah was years ago.... like, before our youngest was born. We've watched movies with Angelina Jolie, Kiera Knightley, Selma Hayek, and many others... not even a slight mention of any of them being remotely attractive. I thought it odd before. Now, I accept that it's just not how he is. So, you're really not alone.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Well if I am to be honest, I have always had crushes on various rock starts, actors... it means nothing.. other than I love their music, videos and yeah, I would look up every movie they were in - & rent it on Netflix...and enjoy watching them...some suck & I don't even finish them....

I've never been one to post this dribble on any social site, I've also never bought a poster in my youth or go on & on like some women do...

This has never bothered my husband ...I know every female "fancy" in the spotlight he has also.... we're good with it... It's not rubbed in each others faces ....I inquire about WHO DOES IT FOR HIM.... He'd watch the movies with me, I'd watch the videos he likes with him...and we'd be holding each other...and loving on each other. 

We are both very expressive to how deep, how high, how wide, we feel towards each other....feeling this every day....no man or woman could fill his or my shoes in the others ....

In this way....it cancels out any rising feelings of hurt, or questioning if a fantasy , the unattainable...is more lusted after or wanted over each other....it's always been a non issue with us.


----------

